# Container loads of dead bodies?



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

As reported by Pattaya One News... horrific if true.



> Containers full of bodies reported to have been discovered off the coast of Sattahip.
> 
> A disturbing story now from Sattahip District involving the discovery of containers thought to contain dead bodies. The story first broke last week on Thai TV Channel 3 following the discovery of a container surrounded by reportedly hundreds of skeletons. This discovery was made almost two months ago but remained a closely guarded secret until the story was leaked to the press last week.. We understand that a total of 8 containers have been found in three separate locations between Phie Island and Pram Island and 30 nautical miles off the Coast of Juang Island which are all located in the Gulf of Thailand. For many years fishermen have reported the capture of skeletal remains in their fishing nets, however many cases have remained unreported.


Full report here


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^^ Psssst,,,,,, Don't blow it about, but between you and me, those bodies are believed to be the remains of peeps who have tried to get free advertising on this Forum!
There is a hit man/woman among us!!!! Whoooo do you think it is ?


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> As reported by Pattaya One News... horrific if true.
> 
> 
> 
> Full report here


Oh, so thats were all the missing Samui bar owners went..


----------

